# Swansea --- Cork ferry



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

.
Swansea to Cork Route
The revived Swansea to Cork route commenced with an inaugural sailing from Cork in March 2010

This ferry service saves 600km (375 miles) driving on a round trip and connects the M4 Motorway in the UK directly to Cork on Ireland's South coast. The service will offer overnight sailing 6 nights a week (Tuesday, Thursday & Saturday from Cork and Wednesday, Friday & Sunday from Swansea) departing at 21:00 and arriving at 7:00 the next morning. Additional sailings will be added in the high season.

The MV Julia has capacity for up to 1,860 passengers, 440 cars, 40 trucks and over 300 cabins on board for a comfortable journey. Facilities include a selection of restaurants, bars, shops, cinema, children's area and comfortable kennels available for your pets.

For any other enquiries you may have, please check our Frequently Asked Questions page, email [email protected] This e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it or use the forms on the Contact page UK Phone: +44 (0) 844 576 8831


----------

